# Drive Surge Pricing



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Uber sets the base rate but as drivers we set the actual current rate. That considered please stop driving around with your app on and no pax. What this does is it lets uber and Lyft know that you are available. Driver availability is what drives surge pricing. If people are requesting rides but there are no drivers available we will see a surge or prime time. Please, do you like me log out wait for a third wait until you are in the service then log on. If you do not get a surge ride, as soon as the Search is Over, log off. Force the cheap passengers to pay a decent fare or go ride the bus.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Unfortunately there are a lot of drivers willing to drive for base.


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

Unfortunately at this point their is no surge to wait on. I use to know when areas would surge like clock work. I sat on the sofa one morning for 2 hours and it never surged during a morning rush smh. I use to wake up to a surge every morning right outside my door. Take a shower, get dressed still surging. Doesnt happen like that anymore. However, base fare is not bad when it's high miles and short time but getting those are considered lucky now lol.


----------



## BB44 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok how come I can't ever make it to a surge area before it's gone? Even when I go offline it's gone within minutes so I stopped even trying to make it there. Any tips?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BB44 said:


> Ok how come I can't ever make it to a surge area before it's gone? Even when I go offline it's gone within minutes so I stopped even trying to make it there. Any tips?


As the saying goes if you are chasing surges you are doing it wrong. You need to anticipate the surges for your city so you know where to be and when to be there ahead of time. If you have to drive more than 7 minutes to a surge unless its a big city or event you will probably miss it. Especially as saavy veterans sit offline in the surge area and jump online when it starts


----------



## BB44 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok I'll give that a try, but it seems I only ever get a fare when I'm driving around cuz when I sit in one place other Uber cars will try to surround me so I don't get a fare


----------



## Caillo (Dec 26, 2016)

Something weird happened today at Covington, a surge came and I was inside the area, and Never got a ping?? WTF? Anybody knows why this happened?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Caillo said:


> Something weird happened today at Covington, a surge came and I was inside the area, and Never got a ping?? WTF? Anybody knows why this happened?


Could be that no one ordered a ride. Smarter pax know to wait the surge out. We also have drivers teaching pax how to beat surge in my market. Cut it out!


----------

